# Buying a cutter that costs more than $5...help me out!



## chu2 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hey, guys.

So I've been smoking cigars for about two years now. I've put up with the crappy, two-dollar cutters from the B&M down the street that whole time. I've punched most of my smokes because of these cutters falling apart, but there are just times when you want a clean cut the whole way across.

Well, I've got some Christmas money lying around, and I'm looking for something that will last me a while. I've checked out the Xikar teardrop vs Palio debate, and I noticed that Xikar has a new style out-the X8. It looks like it's supposed to compete directly with the Palio-style cutters out there, and it costs a bit less. A good thing for me, since I'm a usually-broke student.

Anyway, sway me. Give me a recommendation. Any ideas?:ask:


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

I prefer one of Xikar's Xi2 cutters. I use it up to 60rg even though it won't cut it in half, it will cut the perfect amount IMHO. Register it and Xikar will send you a free pouch for it.:bolt:


----------



## UIVandal (Dec 23, 2010)

I can't fathom spending that much on a cutter, so I'll give you my 2 cents.

Get a simple guillotine, and a simple punch and call it good. Use the spare money to buy some more cigars or something.


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

UIVandal said:


> I can't fathom spending that much on a cutter, so I'll give you my 2 cents.
> 
> Get a simple guillotine, and a simple punch and call it good. Use the spare money to buy some more cigars or something.


I think they r worth it, I've seen some for 34.99 at my local B&M. With the warranty, it's the last one you will ever have to buy. You could spend way more than that in a lifetime buying cheapos IMHO. In the end, it's all about what you really want.:smokin:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I just got a Palio for Xmas and could not be happier!


----------



## UIVandal (Dec 23, 2010)

You don't need to spend $50 on a cutter though, in my opinion.

My B & M sells guillotines for $1, and it would take some time to get up to $50 worth of cutters.

CI has a ton of cutters, I'm sure the reviews on there can help you also.


----------



## chu2 (Jun 8, 2009)

Well, as usual, things just kind of fell into place.

Cigarmonster had the Xikar x8 guillotine for 16.98 with free shipping (5 bucks less or so than everywhere else I've seen). From what I've read, it's not as sturdy as a Palio, but still way more solid than the few I've broken and dulled.

I figure with the lifetime warranty on it, I'll be set for a while. :smokin:


----------



## dezyrme (Dec 23, 2010)

I recommend a Cuban Crafters perfect cut. Can be had for around $20 and extremely sharp, perfect cut. Very satisfied with mine and with daily use for the past year, still cuts like new.


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

I have the X8 and it is phenomenal. As clean as it cuts I will never go back to a cheap cutter again. The blades are really sharp and one sits stationary so it's easy to be precise with where you want to cut. It's well worth the money for a X8.

I was thinking about picking up a Cuban Crafters as a backup. Another great cutter and good value.


----------



## UIVandal (Dec 23, 2010)

awesome buy man!

Make sure to review it, so we can all know how it performs!


----------



## chu2 (Jun 8, 2009)

Will do...good to hear at least one positive review already!


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

Here's another! This is the thread that sold me, just look at the cut! ...aaand believe me, it's not a trick that's how they all come out.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-accessory-reviews/276880-xikar-x8-cutter.html


----------



## mrmikey32 (Dec 7, 2010)

whats the advantage of a single moving blade, over a say x2 or something like this.

I am looking at these two actually


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

Double blade would probably give you an easier cut but the fixed blade I like because you can rest the stick on the fixed blade to be absolutely EXACT.


----------



## Athion (Jul 17, 2010)

I have a Palio and I love it. If you think there is no difference from a cheapo and a quality cutter (any of them, to be honest) I can only assume youve never used a quality one  (dont mean that to sound shitty  ) 

They cut cleaner, faster, easier (better stronger faster?)... and they pretty much last forever (well the Xikars and the Palios do, as they have a Lifetime warranty ... )

Oh, and the Palio comes with a pouch! LOL


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm with Athion on this. Sure, cheap cutters can be had for 2 bucks or less, but why would you ever want to cut your QUALITY cigars with something that can affect the performance of the cigar? Certain cutters will provide a return on investment far more greater than some low quality cutter over the life of it's product. I have a Xi2 and when people at the shop borrow my Xikar, they comment on the difference of the cut and appreciate it. I just feel very comfortable knowing that if and when the blade dulls on the xikar, they will resharpen the blades for free. BTW, once you register the xikar, they will mail you a pouch as well.


----------



## UIVandal (Dec 23, 2010)

I just don't think that a new cheapo vs new xikar is that big of a difference. I could be wrong, but I'd prefer my money spent on cigars.

The difference cannot be worth $50+ dollars.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

UIVandal said:


> I just don't think that a new cheapo vs new xikar is that big of a difference. I could be wrong, but I'd prefer my money spent on cigars.
> 
> The difference cannot be worth $50+ dollars.


It's your choice. Some people won't notice the difference in the performance of the smoke whether it's sliced clean or a little ragged. Hell, maybe I can't either. But, I am certainly going to do whatever I need to enjoy the cigar to it's fullest capability. An Xikar Xi2 can be found for $30 bucks. Other quality cutters are around $20. Not a high price to pay.

Maybe this isn't the best comparison, but I wouldn't have standard cable with an HD tv nor would I use H rated tires on a performance car. Just doesn't make sense. I feel a quality cutter is part of the experience of enjoying a handmade cigar. But, if the cutter doesn't affect your enjoyment of the cigar, it's all good.


----------



## UIVandal (Dec 23, 2010)

Nothing against people with a nice cutter, and there is going to be no competition in the fact that a nice cutter LOOKS better than a cheap cutter.

I have a new cutter coming in the mail as the result of the CI Christmas package, and we'll see if I rescind my reservations about quality cutters then.

Smoke happy!


----------



## chu2 (Jun 8, 2009)

For me, I think, a big part of it is aesthetics, even though I'm on a budget.

Sure, it's probably going to stay sharper longer, and the lifetime warranty is great. But the feel of stuff, for me, plays a big role, too.

Here's how I look at it:

I could drink a cheap wine/beer straight from the bottle (cheap cutter). Or I can pour it in a nice glass. Even if that glass isn't super-premium crystal or anything and cost me two bucks at a garage sale (slightly more expensive cutter), I, personally, will enjoy that wine/beer more from that glass than I would without the glass. The beer/wine never changed (I'm ignoring aeration and whatever chemists involve into opening a bottle of drink).

Other people get more enjoyment drinking straight from the bottle. That's fine, too, whatever makes you happy.



UIVandal said:


> The difference cannot be worth $50+ dollars.


^^That's exactly what I was thinking when I saw the prices on some of the other, $70+ cutters. $17, though, I can do-this once.

I'm just glad I found a score on the Monster right when I was looking for a cutter, and some cigars that I liked as well!


----------



## UIVandal (Dec 23, 2010)

I like that, Matt.

More power to you!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I use an Xkar but really all that matters to me is a good clean cut, I find I get one for years using the ones I use. Of course I think some people still bite the tip off, what ever works


----------



## UIVandal (Dec 23, 2010)

smelvis said:


> I use an Xkar but really all that matters to me is a good clean cut, I find I get one for years using the ones I use. Of course I think some people still bite the tip off, what ever works


Something carnal inside of me wants to try to bite off the tip, but the realist in me knows that I'd probably screw up and bite my stick in half.

So until then, I'll stick with my punch for those that I can use it for, and my cutter for those that I can't.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

UIVandal said:


> Something carnal inside of me wants to try to bite off the tip, but the realist in me knows that I'd probably screw up and bite my stick in half.
> 
> So until then, I'll stick with my punch for those that I can use it for, and my cutter for those that I can't.


I think I would lose my front teeth  Punch and V cuts are good and can be had fairly cheap as well.


----------



## UIVandal (Dec 23, 2010)

smelvis said:


> I think I would lose my front teeth  Punch and V cuts are good and can be had fairly cheap as well.


I love a punch miles above a cutter, but some cigars are too tight to use it properly.

Trial and error isn't bad though, I'm down with HAVING to smoke more cigars!


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

for those that might need an opinion still



a good cutter is 100% worth the investment, i now palio is good, but the xikar x1 and x3 are both great cutters, and the warrenty from xikar is more amazing then you can believe unless you have had to use it, i just got my torch replaced souly on the fact that it was scratched,and that had nothing to do with the cutter, i had it in my packet 24/7 with keys, pocket knife, etc. and no case. it was replaced with a brand new one no questions ask, and it worked fine! i have the element and the punch on bottom is great, sharp, and stays that way. its the same blade as either the 007 or the 08 punch, just giving you a feel for there CS and warrenty, i do have a cuban crafters perfect cut, there at a good price, they have a unique design that makes them great it gives you the perfect cut at the perfect length, the quality is great, cuts awesome, and cuban crafter has a lifetime as well, but i dont know much about it, so i cant say how it compares to xikar, 


my overal thought is yes, get a good cutter, $20 is stretching your budget, get the CC perfect cut, if you can go a little hire get a xikar X1 or X3cutter, the X2 is cheaper then these two, but i have heard of people having to return them a time or two, blah blah. if you want a punch, get a xikar punch, if you want a V cut, go with xikars VX, if you want a cheaper, yet still great V cut, get the WOLF.


sorry, but $1 cutters are a waste of a $1, i would rather use my pocket knife to cut a square out of the back, then use a cheap cutter. plane and simple. sorry if i seems stern on this.


were does palio fit in my equation? it dont. i have no experiance with them, and there for cannot speak for the company or product, i will state i plan on getting one as a 3rd or 4th cutter., but thats ONLY because they have them in tree camo, and xikar dont seem to have that niffty ******* eye catcher. lol.


----------



## UIVandal (Dec 23, 2010)

I use punches exclusively, when shape permits.

Used properly, anything over a 5 dollar punch is a waste of money. You have to be gentler on certain punches, but punch sharpness is not nearly as vital as cutter sharpness.

I use a generic bullet punch, and it works awesome. Self cleaning, which is great.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

my punch is on my torch. i have used a punch that was too dull before, it worked, but was a PITA compared to the one on my torch, i prefer guillotine though, but i would not used a cheap one, period, cheap punch, sure, cheap guillotine, no way in hell, i did when i first started and didnt know better. i know better now, i think guillotine quality is a big different then with a punch, i can agree that most cheaper punches will do that job just fine, i cannot agree if you were to tell me the same about a guillotine. but hey, were all different with different opinions, thats why theres so many choices out there.


----------



## UIVandal (Dec 23, 2010)

do you use the Bugatti torch?


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

nope, xikar element.

im a firm believer in xikar products.


----------



## UIVandal (Dec 23, 2010)

ah, because my bugatti torch has a punch in it also, I was wondering.

I use the punch only when I don't have my handy bullet punch with me.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

theres quite a few torches out there with a punch on them. but you only need one! lol haha.


----------



## UIVandal (Dec 23, 2010)

I find it cumbersome with the lighter and the punch. Plus, my punch is on my RA keychain anyways, so I have to have it with me at all times.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

that is the excact reason i want to get one of the key chain punches, but havent been in a hurry as im quite good at making a punch hole with my pocket knife that i have on me more then i do my keys even, and i carry my torch with me quite often as well, but one can never be too careful. so i will eventually get one for my key chain.


----------



## UIVandal (Dec 23, 2010)

key chain punches are less conspicuous in public then an aptly named guillotine, also. If that were a concern, of course.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

i dont usually cary my actual cutters around, they stay at home, unless of going to my dads or i know i will be going to a cigar shop to smoke. then i might take my cuban crafters perfect cut or something.


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

I had been using a cheapo for a while, it quit working so started using the punch on my RP Triple Flame Lighter. Well I had been wanting a quality lighter so I opted to ask for the Xikar Cutter/Lighter Gift Set for Christmas. Figured for $50 it would be nice to have a single flame lighter and get a nice cutter. See it's listed as $70 online now though...

my two cents is get whichever you like best. I still keep a cheap one around for the road or just use the punch on my lighter. You really can't go wrong with either Palio or Xikar though. Or just get the Xikar Scissors. That's probably my next accessory.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

Sarge said:


> I had been using a cheapo for a while, it quit working so started using the punch on my RP Triple Flame Lighter. Well I had been wanting a quality lighter so I opted to ask for the Xikar Cutter/Lighter Gift Set for Christmas. Figured for $50 it would be nice to have a single flame lighter and get a nice cutter. See it's listed as $70 online now though...
> 
> my two cents is get whichever you like best. I still keep a cheap one around for the road or just use the punch on my lighter. You really can't go wrong with either Palio or Xikar though. Or just get the Xikar Scissors. That's probably my next accessory.


give the xikar element a look, i love mine!


----------



## UIVandal (Dec 23, 2010)

Xikar fanboy!


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

UIVandal said:


> You don't need to spend $50 on a cutter though, in my opinion.
> 
> My B & M sells guillotines for $1, and it would take some time to get up to $50 worth of cutters.
> 
> CI has a ton of cutters, I'm sure the reviews on there can help you also.


 For those of us that smoke more frequently, a cheapo double guillotine just doesn't do the trick. Most of the ones I've had or used made good cuts for about the first 5 cigars. Any uses beyond that run the risk of damaging the wrapper. I've had a Palio for about 2 years, and it still cuts like the day it was new. It has more than paid for itself.


----------



## ron gray (Mar 10, 2010)

I have an Xi1 for about 2 years now, and it's been great. Either I'm extremely lucky, am very easy on my gear (NOT), or some of these guys must be pretty heavy handed. I own 2 xikar lighters and a cutter and have NEVER had an issue with their performance. Call me a fanboy if you wish, but I find myself a rather harsh critic (I'm an engineer, it's my nature) and I only have positive things to say regarding my xikar purchases.


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

Sarge said:


> I had been using a cheapo for a while, it quit working so started using the punch on my RP Triple Flame Lighter. Well I had been wanting a quality lighter so I opted to ask for the Xikar Cutter/Lighter Gift Set for Christmas. Figured for $50 it would be nice to have a single flame lighter and get a nice cutter. See it's listed as $70 online now though...
> 
> my two cents is get whichever you like best. I still keep a cheap one around for the road or just use the punch on my lighter. You really can't go wrong with either Palio or Xikar though. Or just get the Xikar Scissors. That's probably my next accessory.


those xikar scissors are nice. ive been eyeballin them too.:attention:


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

long live xikar!


----------



## Zeuceone (Jan 1, 2011)

Still haven't made my mind up. Indefinitely to see the Palio and Xicar in person.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

go xikar, you know you want to..... do it....... do it...... lol.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I have the newer Xkar I always used the free ones you get with a box purchase and even those were great, I used a Puff gift prize to buy the new model and Love it.

I also bought a burlwood palio on a group buy to see what all the hoopla was about and a guy can't have to many cutters. Well they were right the Palio is a great cutter But... It did not fit my had right or for some reason was just not comfortable. I used it in the raffle as a prize as it was never gonna work for me. but as I said it's a nice cutter!

They are both great cutters with great warranties you just have to decide which you like best and what fits best!


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

cuban crafters are nice and not that expensive with a good warranty. I picked up a couple on ebay for 10.00 with shipping.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

Firedawg said:


> cuban crafters are nice and not that expensive with a good warranty. I picked up a couple on ebay for 10.00 with shipping.


i do like my perfect cut.


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

Alright Blake, you wore me down. I read through this thread and pulled the trigger on an Xi1. Used an Amazon gift card I got for Christmas and ended up only paying 11 bucks. Don't think you can beat that. Now I anxiously await delivery some time next week. Gotta pick out a nice stick to break it in when it comes, lol.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

You wont be disapointed. The warrenty its self is worth it. Don t forget to go on there website and register it and get your free.sheath. I don't think you even have to wait for it to come in from amazon.


----------

